# standover height an issue?



## dpar (May 23, 2004)

Anyone else have problems with standover height. I was looking at the San Jose and the Volpe. If memory serves me then the stand over height is 30.5 for the 52 and 31.7 for the 55. I ride a 54 Specialized and it fits me very well. The Bianchi 52 is too cramped and the 55 feels not too bad but there is no standover. 

How much standover should a cross bike have?

Anyone encountered this problem? What did you do?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I bought too-small frames for years, because I got hung up on standover (especially coming from an MTB background). My Axises and RC 'cross bikes are 55cm, and I had trouble getting used to what seemed like inadequate clearance at first, especially on the RC bikes. It finally occurred to me that the clearance that's the issue is not the gap between the top tube and the lowest portion of my, ummmm, stuff, but between the top tube and pubic bone--I've actually got plenty of room. My rule of thumb would be two inches minimum.


----------

